# Will Celsius Work



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Found these in my lawn and figured it was time to spray but will Celsius take care of it?


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

#1 at the high rate, #3 yes, #4 looks like dandelion and it should smoke it.

#2 is sedge...you'll need Sedgehammer, Certainty or Image for that. I threw some Certainty in with my Celsius app this summer and I haven't seen any sedge to speak of. Knock on wood.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Philly_Gunner said:


> #1 at the high rate, #3 yes, #4 looks like dandelion and it should smoke it.
> 
> #2 is sedge...you'll need Sedgehammer, Certainty or Image for that. I threw some Certainty in with my Celsius app this summer and I haven't seen any sedge to speak of. Knock on wood.


Much appreciated! I thought about hand pulling since it's such a limited amount (I think)!


----------



## Sublime (Jun 15, 2019)

The first one looks like dallisgrass to me. If that's the case, good luck. Mixing Celsius and Revolver herbicides and mowing reel low is the only solution I know of that is labeled for turfgrass. You can also paint the leaves with glyphosate. Pulling it won't work if any of the root remains in the ground.

If you're talking about hand pulling nutsedge, you need to stay on top of it. Idk how accurate the 2 to 3 week interval is mentioned here. I was walking my lawn every day when I started seeing some just to be safe.



> Tubers are key to nutsedge survival. If you can limit production of tubers, you'll eventually control the nutsedge itself.
> 
> To limit tuber production, remove small nutsedge plants before they have 5 to 6 leaves; in summer this is about every 2 to 3 weeks. Up to this stage, the plant hasn't formed new tubers yet. Removing as much of the plant as possible will force the tuber to produce a new plant, drawing its energy reserves from tuber production to the production of new leaves.
> 
> ...


The third one is spurge. Celsius is indeed labeled for it, but didn't seem to do a great job on it for me. I might have just needed to use a surfactant to help it stick better. I'm going to be using MSM in the future to take care of it.

Last one should die no problem with Celsius.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Sublime said:


> The first one looks like dallisgrass to me. If that's the case, good luck. Mixing Celsius and Revolver herbicides and mowing reel low is the only solution I know of that is labeled for turfgrass. You can also paint the leaves with glyphosate. Pulling it won't work if any of the root remains in the ground.
> 
> If you're talking about hand pulling nutsedge, you need to stay on top of it. Idk how accurate the 2 to 3 week interval is mentioned here. I was walking my lawn every day when I started seeing some just to be safe.
> 
> ...


Much appreciated...


----------



## ktgrok (May 25, 2019)

Celsius killed my spurge but I did use a surfactant with it.


----------



## Philly_Gunner (Apr 23, 2019)

I agree with what Sublime said. I have a hard time with Crabgrass vs Dallisgrass at times. As far as nutsedge, I've tried the hand pulling method and it always seemed to make it worse. Image makes a relatively inexpensive spray that does a pretty good job of you don't have widespread issues. You can find it at any of the big box stores.


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Tribute Total is labeled for dallisgrass in warm season lawns, but it's pretty expensive.

MSMA will work... but it is not labeled for residential turf - use at your own risk (medically and legally).


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

adgattoni said:


> Tribute Total is labeled for dallisgrass in warm season lawns, but it's pretty expensive.
> 
> MSMA will work... but it is not labeled for residential turf - use at your own risk (medically and legally).


Good to know and I will stay away from the MSMA...


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Hand pulling sedge is VERY effective - it will help it multiply by 5-10x and really help it fill in.

Image Kills Nutsedge is the name of the product as Image is actually a separate one. Sedgehammer is what you want though. Spray a couple days before mowing. Anything that continues to grow upright and green hit it again. It works slowly.


----------

